# Happy cockapoos



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Very Cute pictures


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Great pictures!  What kind of camera where you using?


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

They look so happy


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, lovely pictures! Are those your pets, Janice? Or dogs that you have bred?


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

Gosh, what amazing pictures! Excellent photography there.

Black animals are always so hard to photograph (i have a black horse) but you have managed to capture every beautiful detail perfectly. And, what beautiful dogs, happy, shiny and healthy!


----------



## shari313 (Apr 8, 2011)

those are gorgeous dogs! :first:


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

They are just adorable. I love to see happy faces on the doggies.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

they are customers pets i bred and dont no what camara it is but cant you tell they are proffesional !! so jealous haha


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I LOVE those pictures! Makes me cant wait until we move! I miss the grass!


----------

